# How to delete a Windows System Folder



## jemoore2 (Feb 6, 2000)

I don't have Earthlink anymore. I've uninstalled Earthlink and yet I have this Earthlink 5.0 system folder in my Program Files dir that says I can't delete it because it's required for windows to run properly. Yeah, right. I want to delete it. How can I do this short of reformatting?

Thanks!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Well it may be that it's got pieces for InternetExplorer in it but if you insist. First right click on the folder and select properties. On the properties screen you will see the "MSDos name". Write it down. It's probably Earthl~1

Now restart the PC and keep pressing F8 during boot. You will get a startup menu. Choose the option for "Command Prompt Only". At the prompt type in the following command assuming the msdos name for the folder is earthl~1

cd progra~1
deltree earthl~1

It will ask you to verify the deletion of the folder and all of items contents. Enter a Y and press enter. It's now *permanently* gone and I emphasize permanently. It's does *not* put it in the recycle bin.

Now type in

cd \
win

That will restart Windows.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 08-26-2000).]


----------



## Jim Holly (Aug 4, 1999)

Note the path of the folder, then restart your computer in MS-DOS mode. You should be at a C:\>, or C:\Windows> prompt. For example, to dump a folder on C:\, in the Program Files folder, named Junk Items, plus everything in it, type at the prompt (using DOS 8/3 notation):

C:\Windows>RD /S c:\progra~1\junkit~1

RD is the Remove Directory command, and the /S tells it to remove all directories and files, in addition to the directory itself.

Be careful with commands like this in DOS, they carry a lot of power. Also, you may now get an "Unable to find...." on boot-up, as there may be a call to load a file that was in this folder. If so, open Start, Run, Regedit, Edit, Find, and put the filename in the search window. Delete any keys that have this name.

Gee! Looks like I out-slowed you again, bhesson!

[This message has been edited by Jim Holly (edited 08-26-2000).]


----------



## jemoore2 (Feb 6, 2000)

That worked - Thanks! ANd the system still works! Amazing!


----------

